# Grooming Table Recommendations Needed



## Riandchlo (Feb 13, 2018)

Happy Sunday All, 

We are looking for a grooming table for our puppy Carson. Carson is only three months old, but I want him to get used to being groomed and I think I will be able to do a better job with him on a table.

We never used a grooming table for our other goldens. Do you guys have any recommendations on which size and brand works best? 

Thanks in advance, you all are always so helpful.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

I bought a grooming table for Bella when she was about your puppy’s age. I wanted to get her used to it. Well, now she is 7 1/2 months and 60 pounds . I can’t safely get her up and down by myself! So my expensive grooming table is a lovely place to fold laundry and I sit on a small stool and blow dry her on the floor. 

I got mine on Amazon, it is by flying pig. Mine is 38 inches long, it is long enough but wider might be better if I were actually using it. The shelf on the bottom has a tendency to fall off if I bump it but the rest of the table is very nice with a non slip finish. It seems plenty sturdy enough 

https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Pig-G...s&keywords=flying+pig+grooming+table+38&psc=1


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pe...57&sr=8-4&keywords=36+inch+dog+grooming+table

This is the table I have. Very light, folds up "tight".


----------



## Riandchlo (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m sure I’ll need my husbands help lifting him. I know he’s going to be to heavy for me to lift.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Megora said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pe...57&sr=8-4&keywords=36+inch+dog+grooming+table
> 
> This is the table I have. Very light, folds up "tight".


I have the same table, and it is very solid. 

As for getting him up there, Hazel just jumps up, but maybe some stairs or a ramp will help:
Something like: 
https://www.chewy.com/petstep-foldi...1v51M8J5kHKC_Pkb2TWn9L8AKPe1ouxsaAhAtEALw_wcB


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Getting the dogs up on the table - 

Train them to let you pick up the front end so their front feet are up on the table, and reach down to pick their butts/boost the rest of them up on the table. 

Getting them down, reach arms around front and rear and carefully lower, let the dog drop rear feet down first.

*** should add, this is what I do with Jacks who is about 80# and doesn't have the rear strength to jump up on his own or do any helpful springing up.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Getting the dogs up on the table -
> 
> Train them to let you pick up the front end so their front feet are up on the table, and reach down to pick their butts/boost the rest of them up on the table.
> 
> Getting them down, reach arms around front and rear and carefully lower, let the dog drop rear feet down first.


I do something similar... give paws up command and then hoist their butts up. Getting down I just put my arms under their chest and hips and bend my legs until they can reach the floor. Alternatively I can set it up near the sofa and then can jump to the sofa then get to the floor.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Catgondek said:


> I bought a grooming table for Bella when she was about your puppy’s age. I wanted to get her used to it. Well, now she is 7 1/2 months and 60 pounds . I can’t safely get her up and down by myself! So my expensive grooming table is a lovely place to fold laundry and I sit on a small stool and blow dry her on the floor.
> 
> I got mine on Amazon, it is by flying pig. Mine is 38 inches long, it is long enough but wider might be better if I were actually using it. The shelf on the bottom has a tendency to fall off if I bump it but the rest of the table is very nice with a non slip finish. It seems plenty sturdy enough
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Pig-G...s&keywords=flying+pig+grooming+table+38&psc=1


Cathy, teach her to jump onto the table- and off the table-you'll have to start w a treat on the edge, so she'll put her front feet up and then you will have to lift her rear- but if you do that several times a day, she'll get to where if she knows the high value treat is on it she will jump up herself. And where you live, lots of shows- upcoming this week, actually- so if you end up wanting to let it go, this would be the week to do that- put it on one of the FB dog show stuff for sale (or the FL specific dog show stuff) and say you can deliver to the Tampa shows. The arm you have is a very nice one- you should be able to get at least 75% of your investment back.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh my goodness Robin, have been so afraid of her joints as she grows that I haven’t even let her jump into the car! She does “paws up”and then I lift her butt. I guess I baby her too much!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I use the front feet up on the table (or the tub I have) then lift the rest method too. But my last girl happily jumped up on the table... 
We are teaching my current girl to get onto the wooden chair beside the table. So far we are just rewarding getting on the chair... next step is to make the transition from chair to table.

I used to bear hug the wet dog to get her from the elevated tub to the table but realized moving the table next to the tub eliminated this step and now the girls just hop out of the tub and on to the table. 

I've had this table for some time and it hasn't aged quite as quickly as I have, we are transitioning


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Catgondek said:


> Oh my goodness Robin, have been so afraid of her joints as she grows that I haven’t even let her jump into the car! She does “paws up”and then I lift her butt. I guess I baby her too much!


A lot of people, including some breeders, have a lot of "scary ghost stories" to share about letting dogs go up and down stairs or jump in or out of the car... but these are things that the dogs need to know how to do and be used to doing.

^ observation in general.

Jumping up and off tables, my Bertie does that easily. Jacks is a crappy jumper and always was one. When he was a puppy he could jump straight up onto our kitchen table without thinking about it, but he'd overthink jumping a 8" board in obedience class. I did get him to jump an inch higher than he had to just so he was used to jumping higher and built that muscle memory, because he would not jump higher on his own. 

Dogs who are natural jumpers - like Bertie, are jumping up to a foot higher than the jump itself. And are never a danger of ramming the jump and knocking it over. 

What this has to do with grooming tables is you don't want a dog jumping up there and having the table slide away or knock over from the dog ramming it. 

And even if you have a natural jumper - you do want to get them used to you helping them up and lifting them down. When they get old - they will need a lot more grooming time than when they were young (that old dog coat!) and it'd be nice having a dog used to being lifted down without freaking out. :smile2:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I had to find my receipts to figure out which table I actually purchased. LOL. 

Looks like it was this one: 
https://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-...71&sr=1-4&keywords=go+pet+club+grooming+table 

It's reasonably sturdy. Folds the legs up for easy storage, but I think I'm just going to set it up in the spare room for training the puppy to get use to it. 

Word of warning for owners with tables that fold.... make sure you have a good grip on the table and keep your feet clear. A couple years back, I was setting it up, and I grabbed what I thought was the locked down leg and it was instead the top leg that was free to swing and it let the table drop to the floor... where my foot broke it's fall. It was not pleasant and I'm fairly certain I broke or fractured one of the small foot bones.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Not to confuse things but I just want to add another consideration. Years ago I was thinking about buying a table as well and when I realized that my prefered grooming location was the back yard I decided to build my own table out of treated lumber so it can be left outside. I don't know if this is a viable option for you or not but my table has become real handy as a potting table outdoor work table and any other needs that come to mind. Being a heavy solid non-folding table I also have no worries of my guy jumping up on what may be a shaky table. This may not be what works for you but my point is that if a folding is not necessary for your needs you may want to consider another table that fits the bill better for you. If I was going to keep a table up full time in a work room, garage or other sheltered area I would be looking real close at perhaps this workbench from Harbor Freight $160, I would of course leave off the vise and the pegs. It's a little long but the length would make it real easy to jump up on and the extra space could come in handy to place tools while working. https://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-Drawer-Hardwood-Workbench-62603.html


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I have an electric table that lowers to 11 inches so that the dogs can just step up on it. Its a pricier option, but I'm a professional groomer so it was worth it for me. Now that I'm a mom and doing a LOT less grooming, I still love it for my own dog. Its very heavy and not very portable though. If I were showing, I'd probably want a lighter, fold-able one for traveling to shows. This is the electric table I have: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...1292DBAFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US I really love this table for older/arthritic, or fat/lazy dogs as it makes it easier for them to get on and I don't have to kill myself trying to lift a huge dog that weighs more than me. (Granted, sometimes fat/lazy dogs still won't step up-at least I don't have as far to try to lift them!) Also can't imagine grooming a Saint or a Newfie or other extra large breed without this table! It also works great for small dogs as it raises pretty high. I'm 6 ft tall so a lot of tables actually don't raise high enough for me to groom small dogs without being hunched over hurting my back. Anyway, thought I'd throw that option out there.


----------

